# Afghan Soldiers Fire Weapons Just to Sell Spent Ammo for Scrap



## Sulman Badshah

Afghan Soldiers Fire Weapons Just to Sell Spent Ammo for Scrap
Ammo that the US paid more than $300M for in 2015

Reutersreports Afghan soldiers and police are selling the casings from spent ammo to scrap dealers, from whom they can get more than $2.50 per kilogram. This might be an admirable recycling program if they weren't reportedly firing off rounds just to get the casings. "It's very clear they fire aimlessly and collect the shell casings for copper and sell them," one senior Afghan officer says. "We'll ask about casualties on our side or in the Taliban, and there isn't even a single injury." Soldiers in one area of Afghanistan fired 7,000 artillery shells in May. Elsewhere, units are firing up to 20,000 rounds per night.

Morale is a problem within the Afghan military and police. Soldiers earn around $200 a month and can serve for years without getting leave. Another Afghan officer estimates up to 80% of soldiers are selling casings to scrap dealers. Despite these claims, Afghan officials say there isn't really a problem. Plus, it could always be worse: Some soldiers and police are reportedly selling their weapons and ammo to the Taliban.



*افغان فوجیوں نے اسلحے کے خول بیچنے شروع کر دیے*
افغانستان میں اضافی آمدنی کے لیے ملکی فوجی اسلحے کے دھاتی خول بیچ رہے ہیں، جس سے گولہ بارود کے ضیاع کا خدشہ پیدا ہو رہا ہے۔




سکریپ کے خریدار مختلف علاقوں میں موجود ہیں

ظہیر جان جنوبی افغان صوبے ہلمند میں پرانے لوہے کے ایک بیوپاری ہیں۔ وہ ایک سو پچھتر روپے فی کلو کے بھاؤ سے کارتوس کے خالی خول خریدتے ہیں۔ انہیں کم تنخواہ دار فوجیوں اور پولیس اہلکاروں کی جانب سے سکریپ کی فراہمی میں کبھی کوئی مسئلہ نہیں ہوا جو اضافی آمدن کی تلاش میں رہتے ہیں۔

ظہیر جان کا کہنا ہے کہ اگر افغان فوجیوں کے پاس کارتوس کے خول مناسب مقدار میں نہیں ہوتے تب بھی کوئی مسئلہ نہیں۔ ان کے بقول وہ بصد خوشی اس وقت تک فائرنگ کرتے رہتے ہیں جب تک خاطر خواہ مقدار میں خول جمع نہ ہو جائیں۔ جان نے کہا، ’’یہ اب ایک اچھا کاروبار بن گیا ہے اور سکریپ کے خریدار مختلف علاقوں میں موجود ہیں۔‘‘




ایک افغان افسر کے مطابق رواں برس ہلمند اور قندوز میں صرف مئی کے مہینے ہی میں توپ کے سات ہزار گولے داغے گئے ہیں

ایسی سرکاری اور میڈیا رپورٹس بھی مل رہی ہیں کہ پولیس اور فوج کے کچھ افراد طالبان کو بھی اسلحہ اور گولہ بارود فروخت کر دیتے ہیں۔ یہ معاملہ فوجی کمانڈروں کے لیے بھی ایک مسئلہ ہے کہ گولہ بارود اور ایندھن کی فراہمی کو کیسے کنٹرول میں رکھا جائے۔ فوج کے تکنیکی اور ہتھیاروں کے شعبے میں تعنیات ایک سینیئر افغان افسر نے نام ظاہر نہ کرنے کی شرط پر بتایا کہ رواں برس ہلمند اور قندوز میں صرف مئی کے مہینے ہی میں توپ کے سات ہزار گولے داغے گئے ہیں۔ افغان افسر کا مزید کہنا تھا ،’’ہم نے فوجی کمانڈروں سے کہا کہ اگر ایک گولہ ایک شخص کو بھی ہلاک کرے تو اب تک ہم ہر صوبے میں 3.500 طالبان کو ہلاک کر چکے ہوتے۔‘‘ انہوں نے مزید کہا کہ یہ بالکل واضح ہے کہ یہ فوجی بلا ضرورت فائر کرتے ہیں تاکہ خول جمع کر کے انہیں فروخت کر سکیں۔

ہلمند میں چھ ماہ قبل آنے والے ایک اور فوجی افسر کا اندازہ تھا کہ ہر دس میں سے آٹھ فوجی گولہ بارود کے دھاتی خول فروخت کرتے ہیں۔ اس افسر نے بھی نام نہ ظاہر کرنے کی شرط پر کہا،’’ ایسا سو فیصد ہوتا ہے۔ اس کی بنیادی وجوہات رسد کے مناسب نظام کی کمی کے علاوہ تنخواہوں اور چھٹیوں کا ناکافی ہونا ہے۔‘‘ تنخواہوں اور دیگر مراعات کو بہتر بنانے کی حالیہ کوششوں کے باوجود افغان فوجیوں کے حوصلے بڑھانے میں ناکامی کا سامنا ہے۔ اس کی وجہ غالباً یہ ہے کہ ان فوجیوں میں سے بیشتر کئی ماہ اور بہت سے کئی سالوں سے چھٹی پر گھر نہیں گئے اور ماہانہ 200 امریکی ڈالر کماتے ہیں۔




ان فوجیوں میں سے بیشتر کئی ماہ اور بہت سے کئی سالوں سے چھٹی پر گھر نہیں گئے

ہلمند میں کچھ سینیئر افسران کو ایسی اطلاعات سامنے آنے پر ملازمتوں سے فارغ بھی کیا گیا ہے، جن پر اختیارات کے ناجائز استعمال، ما تحت فوجیوں کے ساتھ بدسلوکی اور بد عنوانی کے الزامات عائد کیے گئے تھے۔ یہاں تک کہ ان پر فوجیوں کی تنخواہیں چرانے اور چھٹی دینے کے لیے رشوت کا مطابہ کرنے کا الزام بھی تھا۔

افغان وزارت دفاع نے گولہ بارود اور اسلحے کی فراہمی کے اعداد و شمار ظاہر کرنے سے انکار کیا ہے تاہم حکومت اور فوج کے مختلف محکموں سے تعلق رکھنے والے کم سے کم سات اہلکاروں نے اس معاملے پر تبصرہ کرتے ہوئے کہا کہ فروخت کرنے کی غرض سے گولہ بارود کو ضائع کرنا ایک بڑا مسئلہ ہے۔ یاد رہے کہ گزشتہ سال ایندھن کے معاہدوں میں بدعنوانی کے حوالے سے ایک اسکینڈل نے بھی اسلحے کی فراہمی پر کنٹرول اور اس کے نظام کو بہتر بنانے کے لیے دباؤ میں اضافہ کیا تھا۔ نیٹو حکام کے مطابق ،’’ یہ اولین ترجیح ہونی چاہیے۔‘‘


Source DW and Newser

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ISI & Pakistani conspiracy..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## salarsikander

very professional ANA


----------



## Muhammad Omar

They tried to use the ammo against Pakistan at Torkham to sell spent ammo for scrap but after a reply by Pakistan they came to their Senses

That's Afghanistan National Army for you

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omega007

WOW!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I S I

& folks now we get to know the real reason behind the recent skirmish started by Afghans.

I will be surprised if they haven't already sold those 3 Indian gifted Mil helos to some bhangaarwala.


----------



## ebrahym

Sulman Badshah said:


> Afghan Soldiers Fire Weapons Just to Sell Spent Ammo for Scrap
> Ammo that the US paid more than $300M for in 2015
> 
> Reutersreports Afghan soldiers and police are selling the casings from spent ammo to scrap dealers, from whom they can get more than $2.50 per kilogram. This might be an admirable recycling program if they weren't reportedly firing off rounds just to get the casings. "It's very clear they fire aimlessly and collect the shell casings for copper and sell them," one senior Afghan officer says. "We'll ask about casualties on our side or in the Taliban, and there isn't even a single injury." Soldiers in one area of Afghanistan fired 7,000 artillery shells in May. Elsewhere, units are firing up to 20,000 rounds per night.
> 
> Morale is a problem within the Afghan military and police. Soldiers earn around $200 a month and can serve for years without getting leave. Another Afghan officer estimates up to 80% of soldiers are selling casings to scrap dealers. Despite these claims, Afghan officials say there isn't really a problem. Plus, it could always be worse: Some soldiers and police are reportedly selling their weapons and ammo to the Taliban.
> 
> 
> 
> *افغان فوجیوں نے اسلحے کے خول بیچنے شروع کر دیے*
> افغانستان میں اضافی آمدنی کے لیے ملکی فوجی اسلحے کے دھاتی خول بیچ رہے ہیں، جس سے گولہ بارود کے ضیاع کا خدشہ پیدا ہو رہا ہے۔
> 
> 
> 
> 
> سکریپ کے خریدار مختلف علاقوں میں موجود ہیں
> 
> ظہیر جان جنوبی افغان صوبے ہلمند میں پرانے لوہے کے ایک بیوپاری ہیں۔ وہ ایک سو پچھتر روپے فی کلو کے بھاؤ سے کارتوس کے خالی خول خریدتے ہیں۔ انہیں کم تنخواہ دار فوجیوں اور پولیس اہلکاروں کی جانب سے سکریپ کی فراہمی میں کبھی کوئی مسئلہ نہیں ہوا جو اضافی آمدن کی تلاش میں رہتے ہیں۔
> 
> ظہیر جان کا کہنا ہے کہ اگر افغان فوجیوں کے پاس کارتوس کے خول مناسب مقدار میں نہیں ہوتے تب بھی کوئی مسئلہ نہیں۔ ان کے بقول وہ بصد خوشی اس وقت تک فائرنگ کرتے رہتے ہیں جب تک خاطر خواہ مقدار میں خول جمع نہ ہو جائیں۔ جان نے کہا، ’’یہ اب ایک اچھا کاروبار بن گیا ہے اور سکریپ کے خریدار مختلف علاقوں میں موجود ہیں۔‘‘
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ایک افغان افسر کے مطابق رواں برس ہلمند اور قندوز میں صرف مئی کے مہینے ہی میں توپ کے سات ہزار گولے داغے گئے ہیں
> 
> ایسی سرکاری اور میڈیا رپورٹس بھی مل رہی ہیں کہ پولیس اور فوج کے کچھ افراد طالبان کو بھی اسلحہ اور گولہ بارود فروخت کر دیتے ہیں۔ یہ معاملہ فوجی کمانڈروں کے لیے بھی ایک مسئلہ ہے کہ گولہ بارود اور ایندھن کی فراہمی کو کیسے کنٹرول میں رکھا جائے۔ فوج کے تکنیکی اور ہتھیاروں کے شعبے میں تعنیات ایک سینیئر افغان افسر نے نام ظاہر نہ کرنے کی شرط پر بتایا کہ رواں برس ہلمند اور قندوز میں صرف مئی کے مہینے ہی میں توپ کے سات ہزار گولے داغے گئے ہیں۔ افغان افسر کا مزید کہنا تھا ،’’ہم نے فوجی کمانڈروں سے کہا کہ اگر ایک گولہ ایک شخص کو بھی ہلاک کرے تو اب تک ہم ہر صوبے میں 3.500 طالبان کو ہلاک کر چکے ہوتے۔‘‘ انہوں نے مزید کہا کہ یہ بالکل واضح ہے کہ یہ فوجی بلا ضرورت فائر کرتے ہیں تاکہ خول جمع کر کے انہیں فروخت کر سکیں۔
> 
> ہلمند میں چھ ماہ قبل آنے والے ایک اور فوجی افسر کا اندازہ تھا کہ ہر دس میں سے آٹھ فوجی گولہ بارود کے دھاتی خول فروخت کرتے ہیں۔ اس افسر نے بھی نام نہ ظاہر کرنے کی شرط پر کہا،’’ ایسا سو فیصد ہوتا ہے۔ اس کی بنیادی وجوہات رسد کے مناسب نظام کی کمی کے علاوہ تنخواہوں اور چھٹیوں کا ناکافی ہونا ہے۔‘‘ تنخواہوں اور دیگر مراعات کو بہتر بنانے کی حالیہ کوششوں کے باوجود افغان فوجیوں کے حوصلے بڑھانے میں ناکامی کا سامنا ہے۔ اس کی وجہ غالباً یہ ہے کہ ان فوجیوں میں سے بیشتر کئی ماہ اور بہت سے کئی سالوں سے چھٹی پر گھر نہیں گئے اور ماہانہ 200 امریکی ڈالر کماتے ہیں۔
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ان فوجیوں میں سے بیشتر کئی ماہ اور بہت سے کئی سالوں سے چھٹی پر گھر نہیں گئے
> 
> ہلمند میں کچھ سینیئر افسران کو ایسی اطلاعات سامنے آنے پر ملازمتوں سے فارغ بھی کیا گیا ہے، جن پر اختیارات کے ناجائز استعمال، ما تحت فوجیوں کے ساتھ بدسلوکی اور بد عنوانی کے الزامات عائد کیے گئے تھے۔ یہاں تک کہ ان پر فوجیوں کی تنخواہیں چرانے اور چھٹی دینے کے لیے رشوت کا مطابہ کرنے کا الزام بھی تھا۔
> 
> افغان وزارت دفاع نے گولہ بارود اور اسلحے کی فراہمی کے اعداد و شمار ظاہر کرنے سے انکار کیا ہے تاہم حکومت اور فوج کے مختلف محکموں سے تعلق رکھنے والے کم سے کم سات اہلکاروں نے اس معاملے پر تبصرہ کرتے ہوئے کہا کہ فروخت کرنے کی غرض سے گولہ بارود کو ضائع کرنا ایک بڑا مسئلہ ہے۔ یاد رہے کہ گزشتہ سال ایندھن کے معاہدوں میں بدعنوانی کے حوالے سے ایک اسکینڈل نے بھی اسلحے کی فراہمی پر کنٹرول اور اس کے نظام کو بہتر بنانے کے لیے دباؤ میں اضافہ کیا تھا۔ نیٹو حکام کے مطابق ،’’ یہ اولین ترجیح ہونی چاہیے۔‘‘
> 
> 
> Source DW and Newser


GHQ GHQ GHQ GHQ GHQ GHQ GHQ GHQ GHQ GHQ GHQ GHQ GHQ GHQ GHQ GHQ GHQ GHQ GHQ GHQ GHQ GHQ @A-Team


----------



## bdslph

Thanks for the awesome article


----------



## A-Team

a_b said:


> GHQ GHQ GHQ GHQ GHQ GHQ GHQ GHQ GHQ GHQ GHQ GHQ GHQ GHQ GHQ GHQ GHQ GHQ GHQ GHQ GHQ GHQ @A-Team



Third world problems my friend  and also a few bad apples do not represent the whole lot.


----------



## ebrahym

A-Team said:


> Third world problems my friend  and also a few bad apples do not represent the whole lot.


yeah no doubt...................... but it still is funny

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New World

Sulman Badshah said:


> Soldiers in one area of Afghanistan fired 7,000 artillery shells in May


how much artillery shells are being sold..


----------

